# Problem searching



## milford (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm using a Tablet with Windows 10. I just tried to use the search function. I can get the search window. Then I have to tap my screen to get the keyboard to pop up. When I do that, the search window disappears. If I tap on the search window, my keyboard disappears. And back and forth. Any ideas? Never happened like this on any other Forum.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi Milford,
What browser are you using? I have a tablet with Windows 10 and can check it when I get home.


----------



## milford (Mar 19, 2016)

Chrome 49.0.2623.87 m


----------

